# The best guitarists according to Rolling Stone.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What a joke. :headknock

Hendrix the best? SRV not in the top 10?

http://music.yahoo.com/blogs/amplif...t-guitarists-list-too-high-too-181042395.html


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I couldn't even find Neal Schon of Journey in the top 100, yet he is in the top 25 on other polls. Also they have Steve Perry as the #76 all time singer. GET REAL!!! Steve Perry has been in the top 3 on all the other polls forever.

Rolling Stone is a joke!!!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Keith Richards?? Influential yes, but not a world class guitarist. It's interesting that 3 of the top 5 were once in the Yardbirds. 

I saw the Yardbirds live with Beck on guitar and Page on bass. Good stuff.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

IMHO...SRV way over rated.I'm not much of a country fan,but some of those guys can play......Vince Gill imo is under rated Jeff Beck in his younger years? tuff to beat.Robin Trower laid down some cool stuff not the most tech,but cool stuff.Keith Richards hadn't played in the right key for years....lol.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

What a joke....
3 out of the 4 that I was looking for was not even on the list. ....................Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen and Steve Vai.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

*The Best?*

No such thing... If you are looking for the guy that can do it all? = Steve Vai

If you are looking for the guy that made the biggest mark and changed how it was done? = Jimi Hendrix

If you are looking for the most feeling and raw emotion? = Stevie Ray

If your looking for back woods, I have my overalls on, lets choot a gator american slide swamp blues? = Ry Cooder

If you are looking for head swimming, let's grab Billy Bong Thorton roto vibe? = Trower

I agree on the country comment, there are some great chicken pickers out there! However, we are usually talking about the guys who made a difference when it comes to these ridiculous polls.

I guess if you like emotionless, blistering arpeggios? Yngwie Malmsteen

IMHO to say SRV is over rated is just plain... well? You know...

Play on fellas, if it sounds good, it is good! The guitar is the most versatile instrument in the world. It has a little something for everyone. If you really want to see some talent? Check this dude out at the link below.






Now that is a sweet sounding acoustic my friend..:cheers:


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Dimebag Darrell at 92..... seriously w...t...f... are they smokin cause they better share.. I like older rock as much as the next guy but one of the most revered guitarists for 10+ years and they put him at #92 that list is a joke


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Did Kerry King even make it? I'm too busy at work to scroll through. I use my little free time to post on 2cool.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

srv overrated?!?! a lot of his songs aren't much but HE CAN PLAY.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

They must have never heard Joe Bonamassa play


----------

